# Arrowsmith IV



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just finished up another batch of woodies for a friend. All my wood arrows get grouped together in "batches" instead of dozens. They are all within 5 grains of each other in weight, they all spine out at exactly 65 pounds, and they all spin test -.005 These arrows also have an internal footing up front made with 1 1/2 inches of 9 gage wire glued into a pre drilled sleeve. It adds weight up front giving them an FoC of around 18-20% and strengthens the arrow behind the point where it is most prone to breakage. These should be some critter killin sticks for sure. Now all my buddy has to do is go out and run them through something.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they look great.nice job. there just missing some blood on them.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work there D..


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet lookin' arrows.... What wood are you using for shafts these days?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Goshawk said:


> Sweet lookin' arrows.... What wood are you using for shafts these days?


I'm a cedar guy... Nothing beats it for all around consistency. I've tried all the different woods out there and always come back to cedar. I've got some ash arrows I made for my selfbow I'm kinda in love with but those buggers are hard to keep straight. Cedar either stays straight or it don't. The crooked ones get turned into mater sticks...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice wood... Tex!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

bitchin'


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Them arrows are Purrrdy. I didn't understand a **** thing you said about the FoC or 18-20% or the -.005 spin something or other, but I know Purrdy when I see it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Them arrows are Purrrdy. I didn't understand a **** thing you said about the FoC or 18-20% or the -.005 spin something or other, but I know Purrdy when I see it.


Thanks BP, I had to throw in some "tech talk" so all the modern guys would feel comfortable looking at another mans wood... Usually you start talking wood to a C.M.A.S.D. shooter and their eyes glaze over. But if you throw in a snippet here and there about FoC or FPS or FPE or KE or some other useless acronym they tend to take notice...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Once again, a **** nice looking set of arrows from Tex. Fine work Tex-O-Bob,


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet lookin set of arrows! Can I call you when I need some for my recurve?

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Goshawk said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet lookin' arrows.... What wood are you using for shafts these days?
> ...


This is such BS what else do I have to do to prove to you that laminated Birch make the toughest heaviest arrow you can make! Cedar is ok if you are stalking dangerous ground squirrels or cow turds but when the hunt of a lifetime is on the line I am taking Laminated Birch everytime!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> Sweet lookin set of arrows! Can I call you when I need some for my recurve?
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


Yup, but they aint cheap! Bring yer BIG checkbook. 

AP, I know you like those pre-fab, glued together Lincoln logs, but I'm more into tradition than that. If I want heavy arrows that stay straight and don't break I'll just fill some carbons full of sand and shoot those... Besides, when I bust a cedar arrow I can take a nose hit off that sweet smellin wood. All you get is the smell of glue and paint... When you do break one...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> c3hammer said:
> 
> 
> > Sweet lookin set of arrows! Can I call you when I need some for my recurve?
> ...


Tex I will let you get a nose hit from my wood!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":4zb9dw5w]
> 
> 
> c3hammer said:
> ...


Tex I will let you get a nose hit from my wood! [/quote:4zb9dw5w]
_/O


----------

